# immigration help please



## my life (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi I am polish citizen but I have german nationality as well my husband is from Asia he has polish resident card for 2 years we r working and living in germany do we need to apply for my husband resident card for germany as well what is procedure where we need to go we r registered in insurence Aok 
as well already


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Ask at your local Ausländeramt - they can tell you what is needed.


----------



## my life (Mar 20, 2013)

beppi said:


> Ask at your local Ausländeramt - they can tell you what is needed.


I went there before 2 month thy told us that my husband can stay 3 months only in germany


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Then it seems that your husband can stay 3 months only in Germany.
Does that answer your question?


----------



## my life (Mar 20, 2013)

But I don't know what is law and why is like this


----------



## my life (Mar 20, 2013)

beppi said:


> Then it seems that your husband can stay 3 months only in Germany.
> Does that answer your question?


Why my husband has to leave german bcos he never do anything wrong


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If he is not EU citizen and did not apply for and receive a long-term visa, he can only stay 3 months.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

my life said:


> Hi I am polish citizen but I have german nationality as well my husband is from Asia he has polish resident card for 2 years we r working and living in germany do we need to apply for my husband resident card for germany as well what is procedure where we need to go we r registered in insurence Aok
> as well already


If you are a German national and you are resident (registered) in Germany, working in Germany and health insured, you should be able to apply for a resident permit for your husband at the Ausländerbehörde. He will have to show German language skills at some point, though.

You say 'we are working and living in Germany' - how is your husband working in Germany at the moment?

You might also be able to get a residence card for your husband as the family member of an EEA national due to your Polish nationality, unless your German nationality prevents that, which I am unsure of.

Why did you not enquire about the requirements at the German Embassy in Poland?

It's not quite possible to give sound advice because you haven't given a lot of information.


----------

